# Chat - April 2016



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone! 

We have an active forum lately. :smile:

Originally the hubby and I were hoping to hit the road yesterday but his medical supplies were shipped to the wrong place and now we need to wait for them to come here before we can leave. Oh well, fortunately we have plenty of time before we need to be at our next job. What's that saying about,"The best laid plans of mice and men"?

I have yet to start my self portrait #3, guess I should get going on it today.

Have a blessed day! :vs-kiss::vs_love:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Originally the hubby and I were hoping to hit the road yesterday but his medical supplies were shipped to the wrong place and now we need to wait for them to come here before we can leave. Oh well, fortunately we have plenty of time before we need to be at our next job. What's that saying about,"The best laid plans of mice and men"?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I like the saying "Nothing makes God laugh more than when man makes plans." Hope those meds show up soon.
> ...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like your quote about God laughing @TerryCurley, when our plans are changed by circumstances I just see it as God fixing our errors in judgment! And I am sure he does laugh about it at times! Other times I see him doing one of these when dealing with me, :fpalm:

Terry, did you say you are stealing from the household budget to go to Hobby Lobby? yndn: you're my hero! :biggrin:
@dickhutchings, thank you for fixing my faux pas! :angel:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You mean we're supposed to budget our money and not spend it all on art supplies? Sheesh, I don't get it.

Your welcome Susan. I've been waiting for the date to change like a kid waiting for Christmas. Little things.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> You mean we're supposed to budget our money and not spend it all on art supplies? Sheesh, I don't get it.
> 
> Your welcome Susan. I've been waiting for the date to change like a kid waiting for Christmas. Little things.


After two years I still feel like it's Christmas every time I get art supplies. 

This is such a fun thread.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I been and spent £200 today on acrylic materials and some canvas's I've not worked with acrylics before but I'm okay with watercolors so i'm hoping it's a little the same, doing research it seems acrylics are the least forgiving (dry times) out of oils - watercolors and acrylics!
I think I have everything I need to get started apart from Atelier Interactive Fast Medium/Fixer* which I'll be ordering tonight off ebay


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Haven't been on but I'm back. Haven't painted lately either. So busy with college. I wish there were more hours in the day.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Butterfly! Welcome back! 

We have a new thread, it is called, "1st Art Show Exercise". The first topic is "Self Portrait". You should submit a piece! You have until midnight tomorrow! (Sunday) :biggrin:

We will have a new topic each week.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Life keeps interfering painting, it's so annoying. Great to hear from you Butterfly88.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Just ordered some new supplies myself :biggrin: I love that Blick and Jerrys both now have $4.95 flat rate shipping. That's a blessing for sure!! 

So has it been decided yet what the next exercise is going to be...(she says cringing, because she hates her self portrait) ?? :wink:

Just finished...well, sort of...this mandala. I'm going to make a copy of it, then color the original. I have a faithful follower on Instagram who always says the nicest things about my art, so I'm sending this to him. 
I'm still working on my elephant too...may finish everything but color tomorrow.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Ohhh that one looks hella rad, Leighann! Love the high amount of detail you put into it!


Speaking of supplies; I got myself some new mechanical pencils and I have positively fallen in love with them. Much sketching has been done already.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is beautiful Leighann! Has a tribal look to it.

My honey's meds have not arrived yet, so not leaving before Tuesday. 

Everyone's getting new supplies! How exciting! There is a Dick Blick store on our route to Indiana. I have never been in one so we plan to stop. I will get some more Sofft tools and a couple more PanPastels colors to round off my supply.

I hope you get time to paint Terry! :wink:

I hope to finish my gulls today.

Can't wait for the new topic for our "art challenge"! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

How about seascapes with focus on a sailboat or two for the new art challenge?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

meli said:


> I been and spent £200 today on acrylic materials and some canvas's I've not worked with acrylics before but I'm okay with watercolors so i'm hoping it's a little the same, doing research it seems acrylics are the least forgiving (dry times) out of oils - watercolors and acrylics!
> I think I have everything I need to get started apart from Atelier Interactive Fast Medium/Fixer* which I'll be ordering tonight off ebay


 @meli, why the fast fixer? I don't have any but I am going to get the binder instead. After using this paint for a while, I think binder is much more important. The paint dries fast enough on it's own for me and I want to be able to reopen some parts of the painting. I would like my background to be permanent.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone. I got up around 7am and here it is 11am and I still haven't gotten out of bed except to get coffee. :biggrin:

Ingre enjoy your new mechanical pencils.



leighann said:


> Just finished...well, sort of...this mandala. I'm going to make a copy of it, then color the original. I have a faithful follower on Instagram who always says the nicest things about my art, so I'm sending this to him.
> I'm still working on my elephant too...may finish everything but color tomorrow.


LeighAnn your work keeps getting more and more intricate. I hope you find a way to get money coming in from it. It is so marvelous and so professional it's a shame you are giving it away. 



Susan Mulno said:


> I hope to finish my gulls today.


You too keep getting better and better Susan. Can't wait to see these finished. 



dickhutchings said:


> How about seascapes with focus on a sailboat or two for the new art challenge?


YES, YES, YES, YES, YES. This I can do. I hope it's OK to take more than just a few hours. I want to make it a real project, something I can sell. Would that not be appropriate for the quick challenge? I mean if I can do it in a week, would it not still be OK? Hope we all decided soon whether it is going to be a seascape with or without a sailboat. It is suppose to start today, right? 




dickhutchings said:


> @meli, why the fast fixer? I don't have any but I am going to get the binder instead. After using this paint for a while, I think binder is much more important. The paint dries fast enough on it's own for me and I want to be able to reopen some parts of the painting. I would like my background to be permanent.


Amazing...I don't have a clue what you are talking about and I did acylics for a whole year. :lol:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Most artists even the ones at Dick Blicks are on aware of this paint though they sell it online. It's the best of both worlds. Paints like oil because you can alway rewet with water or unlocking formula and get perfect blending.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

because dick it's a safety net.... watch






so I wont be using it to speed up the dry time of the paints ill be using it to save sections of the painting as I go that I don't want to lose.. you can also paint over it!
fantastic


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just finished what I was working on -- well finished except for the tweaking that always happens after I say I'm finished. 

So I have two more in process. An underwater surreal painting of my own composition and a painting of a lion in a tree from an online photo. I can let those two slide and work on the challenge as soon as it is decided what it is going to be. 

Since today is the day of decision can we take a vote on your idea Dick or can you just say this is what it is and open a thread? Does anyone else have a suggestion for a challenge topic?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Three of us agree on the topic. From what I see the sticky wicket is Dick is unsure how to start a new sticky notes thread. How about just re-naming the existing one @dickhutchings? Would that work?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Heck I believe all there is to creating a sticky is to create a regular thread and then the moderator uses his 'thread tools' to declare it a sticky (moderator's have different tools than us). Actually there isn't any need for it to be a sticky is there? We don't need to have the thread always on top. Just as long as it is closed at the end of the week.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's done except for closing the other thread. I wondered about that.


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

SuddenLife said:


> Ohhh that one looks hella rad, Leighann! Love the high amount of detail you put into it!
> 
> 
> Speaking of supplies; I got myself some new mechanical pencils and I have positively fallen in love with them. Much sketching has been done already.


Miss my mechanical pencils . its been a while since I've drawn . since I'm trying to learn to paint . what have you sketched ?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I put up a post on this thread a little while ago and submitted it and puff it's gone. I think when two people are working on the same thread it confuses the system or something.

Anyway Good Monday Morning everyone.

Today I'm going to start on the Challenge for the week, YAY!

Maybe I'll run to Hobby Lobby -- new week -- new sales. I only buy one or two things at a time there and never at full price.

Hope everyone has a happy day.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Hope everyone enjoyed a good Monday. I went to visit my mom in Van Buren. She is much better now, but I'm a little worried about myself.

I'm having some odd medical symptoms, but can't get into the doc until next Tuesday. Isn't that about typical?! 

I have 3 pieces I'm working on, and now a 4th with the challenge this week. I will prevail!!:biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! 

Sorry you are having problems Leighann, praying it is nothing serious. 

Fred's meds finally made it so we are free to depart! Probably will leave tomorrow. 

Have a good night!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

leighann said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed a good Monday. I went to visit my mom in Van Buren. She is much better now, but I'm a little worried about myself.
> 
> I'm having some odd medical symptoms, but can't get into the doc until next Tuesday. Isn't that about typical?!
> 
> I have 3 pieces I'm working on, and now a 4th with the challenge this week. I will prevail!!:biggrin:


I'm so sorry you having medical problems. So many people depend on you, you need to take care of yourself first girl. 

I usually always have more than one painting going at the same time because of the wait time involved with using oils.

Glad your Mom is improving.



Susan Mulno said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Fred's meds finally made it so we are free to depart! Probably will leave tomorrow.


Have safe travels Susan. Your life sounds so open and free to me, I think I would enjoy what you do.

I've decided to change what I had planned on my challenge painting. I think the dock behind the sail boat racers is a little too ambitious for me. So I think instead of a dock I will make it open ocean. I can handle that.

I moved all my files off my computer and onto the 'MS Cloud'. A little voice told me 'You know it's time for this computer to die'. It will be a lot easier to have it all on the cloud instead of restoring backups.

So after I'm done with breakfast I'm going to do some chores and then work on my challenge painting.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So, yesterday we packed up, hitched the car, said our last goodbyes. We traveled approximately 8 miles and a caliper froze! :laugh: So we limped back to a garage and are 2 miles from where we started! I am grateful nothing and no one got injured because brake problems, as we all know, can go very wrong. Today is another day, hopefully the coach gets fixed and we will be out of here? :biggrin:

Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> So, yesterday we packed up, hitched the car, said our last goodbyes. We traveled approximately 8 miles and a caliper froze! :laugh: So we limped back to a garage and are 2 miles from where we started! I am grateful nothing and no one got injured because brake problems, as we all know, can go very wrong. Today is another day, hopefully the coach gets fixed and we will be out of here? :biggrin:
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!


I believe there is a reason for everything but we are just not privy to that reason. Perhaps your delay has avoided something that just wasn't meant to happen. Safe travels.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Just got a call...and they can get me in this afternoon...yippee!!! 
I'm showing symptoms of diabetes, and I DO NOT want it. I am also drooling out of the left side of my mouth, so I'm not real sure what that crap is all about. 

I refuse to fall apart!!! :vs_mad:
@Susan Mulno ...sorry for your camper troubles. :crying: I would love to roam the country in a trailer. Sounds like a good way to live. :smile:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Leighann I'm so sorry to hear this. I sure hope your doctor can help you. Keep thinking positive and I will too.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I believe there is a reason for everything but we are just not privy to that reason. Perhaps your delay has avoided something that just wasn't meant to happen. Safe travels.


Trust me, that is a big chunk of my gratitude too!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

@leighann, sorry you are having troubles, still praying for a positive outcome. I love that you're a fighter! When you give up you know what you'll get. Positive attitude counts for a lot. That's a proven medical fact!

We are chillin' waiting for the parts to arrive, beautiful weather! Almost perfect. :biggrin:

Peace! :vs_peace:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I will do whatever it takes to not be a diabetic. My mom had a scare a few years ago, and she went on a strict diet and it worked. 

I cannot stand being down, and I'm definitely a fighter. I have a tattoo on my arm that says Still I Rise. Unfortunately I've been through a lot of problematic things, so the meaning is: no matter how many times I get knocked down...still I rise. :smile:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

leighann said:


> I will do whatever it takes to not be a diabetic. My mom had a scare a few years ago, and she went on a strict diet and it worked.
> 
> I cannot stand being down, and I'm definitely a fighter. I have a tattoo on my arm that says Still I Rise. Unfortunately I've been through a lot of problematic things, so the meaning is: no matter how many times I get knocked down...still I rise. :smile:


I love the tattoo LeighAnn. 

If it turns out that you do have diabetes don't despair. Today they have so many different medications to keep it under control that living a normal life with it is really quite easy. I've had it for 13 years now and hardly ever think about it anymore. Everything has become routine and I just don't worry about it at all. I take my meds, do my testing, kinda stick to my diet :wink:, and my numbers are good. But it's still better if you don't have it.

Sending positive healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The brakes were repaired and we were on the road again by 12:30. We traveled about an hour and the brakes went out! Thank God no one and nothing were near so I could just pull over. We called the guys who repaired it and they came to where we were. It seems they did not put the lid back on the master cylinder tightly (or overfilled it) so we lost fluid and got air in the lines. They bled the brakes and we were off again. We are now Bolivar, Texas. The farthest miles in this trip today. Maybe, just maybe, we are past this hiccup! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> The brakes were repaired and we were on the road again by 12:30. We traveled about an hour and the brakes went out! Thank God no one and nothing were near so I could just pull over. We called the guys who repaired it and they came to where we were. It seems they did not put the lid back on the master cylinder tightly (or overfilled it) so we lost fluid and got air in the lines. They bled the brakes and we were off again. We are now Bolivar, Texas. The farthest miles in this trip today. Maybe, just maybe, we are past this hiccup! :biggrin:


WOW -- thank goodness you are alright. I think you have an angle looking out for you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I just got recruited for being on the retreat committee for a retreat in Branson MO in October for the group of Mom's I belong to. I've never done anything like this before, except for making family plans. This is going to be interesting. My first to do is to line up a hotel for about 30 people. I'm hoping this endeavor will be more fun than a chore.

I may be able to get my challenge painting close to finished today :biggrin:

I have another painting of a lion in a tree that I started but don't feel enthused about yet. I keep thinking about starting something I have had in mind for awhile and want to give it a try. A city street on a large canvas I have, 24x30 inch (61x76cm). It's really an ambitious undertaking but I'm feeling ballsy these days. (Hope I didn't often anyone -- my vocabulary just can't find the right word.)


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I totally understand the way you're feeling, ballsy that is. You've made huge strides lately and I love your sailboat painting. Yeah, go ahead and push your self.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I am diabetic free!!! :biggrin::biggrin:

Doc had no clue about anything, but she wasn't worried, so I guess I won't either. 

What a string of sucky luck there @Susan Mulno !! :devil: Glad you guys are safe. :kiss:
@TerryCurley ...it's okay to be a little ballsy on occasion :vs_love:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thought I'd just update this thread with what's happening in my life. 

I've been spending a lot of time researching hotels and convention centers for our retreat in October. I have two really good candidates and this weekend coming I'll be going to Branson to check them out. I'll be taking Athena with me and do some fun things with her. I've got tickets to the Dixie Stampede. 

Today I will be wrapping and mailing the Lily Pond and the Goldfish paintings. Hope the invoice is paid before the weekend so I can spend that money at Branson with Athena.

Next week I'll be going on a 10 day cruise with my husband in celebration of 50 years of wedded...well lets just say tolerance with occasional moments of bliss. Don't know what's the matter with me. The last cruise we went on I was so excited I could hardly stand it, this time is a take it or leave it feeling. Oh well maybe that will change after I actually get going.

As for my painting I've been working on revamping a painting and I still have that lion painting to work on. I have it penciled in, but haven't done any painting on it. I think I'll post a photo. I'm still planning to do a large city street painting but I won't get started on that until after the cruise.

So what is happening in your life?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Lion in a car seat. That's awesome!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Lion in a car seat. That's awesome!


It's a tree! I didn't draw in all the branches and leaves. But yes I guess it is configured like a car seat.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> It's a tree! I didn't draw in all the branches and leaves. But yes I guess it is configured like a car seat.


What model car seat is that? I'm going to need to buy one for my grandson. ;-)

JK, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Lion in a car seat. That's awesome!


Good one Dick! :vs_lol:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey @meli, when are we going to see an acrylic painting from you? You mentioned buying the paints recently.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

yes dick 1 day I'm just bogged down with people asking me to paint them & working hard this last week =D


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Must be nice!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, @TerryCurley, I'm excited for you. I've never been on a cruise, but would love to one day. In 18 years, the hubby and I have only been on one real vacation, and that was 3 nights in Las Vegas. That was 2005! 

Here's my latest project...even if it posted it sideways :glasses:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We are lunching at a Hardee's in Princeton, Kentucky. Thought we were having trouble with the coach yesterday, turned out to be bad gas! :biggrin: Yay!

Hard to keep up with yall on the road. Pray all is well for everyone. 

I am really missing drawing! :crying: But the high note is, Lord willing, I get to shop at a Dick Blick store! First time in a DB for me, looking forward to it!:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Taking the first step to retirement. Buying a used RV so we can be snowbirds in a few more years. In the meantime we can use it to camp with our kids and go to bluegrass festivals.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Totally with you Dick! upto the bluegrass thing! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

If you've never been to one then you should. At least once. I can't imagine anyone going to one of the big bluegrass festivals and not having a great time. A lot of bluegrass today sounds like country, jazz and rock all rolled into one. Every other campsite is usually holding a jam and some don't even go to the main stage until some real big name comes on. I spend most of my time jamming with friends and socializing. I'll stop now.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

There is a big bluegrass festival here in Arkansas twice a year called Turkey Tracks. My father-in-law used to go every year, but I don't think he has been the past couple of years...no idea why. 

Nothing else new here. Just trying to finish up all the pieces I had going. :biggrin:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

We saw Steve Martin and the Steep Canyon Rangers and Edie Brickell a couple of years ago. My wife went reluctantly, she hates country, and afterwards demanded that I get all of Steve and Edie's works! It was a rocking, rolling, fun show.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

@dickhutchings, here you go. If you look closely, you will see ripples where the fiberglass is pulling away.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Susan, we are buying it. It's a one owner and the interior is almost perfect. For those of you that don't know, I'm buying a used motor home. I have plans of living in it when I retire. I still have a few years so I can start by doing a lot of traveling!!!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations Dick! I know you'll enjoy it! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is wonderful Dick! How exciting.

Yesterday I got two of my paintings framed. Hobby Lobby has a 50% off frames sale this week! They mount the canvas in the frame for only $4.50. They look so much better with frames on them! 

Tomorrow I'm off to Branson MO with my granddaughter. This is going to be a fun weekend. I'm going to scout out three Hotels for the retreat my group is planning in October and the rest of the time I'll be doing fun stuff with Athena. We have tickets to the Dixie Stampede Saturday evening.

Haven't done any painting in a couple of days. My Lion is on my easel looking at me saying 'Hello - will you paint me already!' It is not for lack of wanting to paint, but because I have very busy.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

At the price we got this, $10,000, we can overlook a few things. There aren't any stains anywhere inside. There's one place above the bump-out that that the paneling is starting to peel but the roof is good. It's been in storage for the last 3 years and the owner told me that wasn't there when they put it in storage. Needs tires and batteries! That's easy. 

Susan, I can't imagine how the fiberglass could have pulled away in that area, everything seems so well protected. Hopefully it won't be an issue. Us starving artists have to make do.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> That is wonderful Dick! How exciting.
> 
> Yesterday I got two of my paintings framed. Hobby Lobby has a 50% off frames sale this week! They mount the canvas in the frame for only $4.50. They look so much better with frames on them!
> 
> ...


Thank you Terry. I'm curious, what was the final price you paid for framing. I know at ACMOORE they always have 60% off sales but the final prices are still astronomical.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I had two frames done. The first one was 24x48 the second was 30x40. Both very large paintings. They came to $40.23 each including tax. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow!!!!! That's fantastic Terry. I need to get my show painting framed so I'll be going to Hobby Lobby.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Wow!!!!! That's fantastic Terry. I need to get my show painting framed so I'll be going to Hobby Lobby.


These are pre-made standard frames. No glass! I had a custom frame done for my big white rose painting and that painting is only 20x24 and it cost $46. I'm not getting any more non-standard canvases.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That still isn't a bad price.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

There's a lot of activity these days. New members and all. I hardly recognize the place and it's getting difficult to read all the posts. Yay!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> There's a lot of activity these days. New members and all. I hardly recognize the place and it's getting difficult to read all the posts. Yay!


I kind of stopped trying to keep up. I'm pretty much letting everything except paintings go, except for some of my favorite friends like Susan and LeighAnn and Eddie and Meli and...well you know the old friend network.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Next to impossible to keep up with, but that's a good thing! :biggrin: 

Hoping to get something artistic at least started today. We are still getting situated on our new site and we start work Monday. Already stopped by the local Hobby Lobby and bought some items to help me better organize my art supplies. 

Dick Blick cost me a lot but I have added some nice things to my collection. :biggrin: The only let down is I was hoping to get some individual PanPastels colors but they don't carry them in the store. :crying: Oh well, I can order them oonline. :biggrin:

Hope everyone has an amazing day!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Got this finished :biggrin: ...and it loaded sideways as usual...you know it's Leigh Ann's art, because you have to click on it to view it correctly. 

Enjoy your cruise @TerryCurley !!! Wish it was me!!! :devil::devil:

Not sure what my next project is. I'm sure I will think of something!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@dickhutchings Just thought of this....not sure if it's even feasible. 

Since we seem to have a steady stream of new members, whether or not they stick around, I wonder why we don't have more people participating in the chat, or the challenges. Is it because they never look under Community? Or Off Topic? 
I think we got FanKi in the chat because we actually told him about it. Speaking of FanKi....guess he's been busy!! 

The chat is great for creating a forum inside the forum (so to speak) , but only if everyone knows about it. :wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think the newcomers have to get to know us through appreciation of their art first. Once they see how friendly we are, then they might want to explore the rest of the forum. We need to engage them before they start clicking that New Posts button.

When I came here, I was a total newbie to the art world. Couldn't draw a stick figure, probably still can't, but I wanted to read everything I could find. I found out that you folks are a real joy to hang out with and always gave me lots of encouragement. If another newbie comes a long and doesn't see this then it's their loss. You all are great people to hang out with.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I am up at some ungodly time of the morning. I have turned into an early riser, but 330 am is a little ridiculous :vs_smirk:

I am working on my autism piece, going to start a spring flowers piece for the challenge, plus I'm going to once again attempt to screw up a watercolor. I still haven't done the piece for my distant family member that wanted the color coral, so it will be a mixture of mediums, including (lord help me), watercolor. 
@Susan Mulno I thought of you. Someone posted a camper on one of the swap sites on FB, and I sure wish I had the $$$ for it. It's the type that have the van front and camper back. My parents used to have one like that, and I now wish we had bought it from them.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning! 
@leighann, it is fun having a camper! Maybe one will come your way? 

We start our new jobs today! Mostly getting the campground and store ready for business. But I am sure I will start training on making reservations and all that "office-y" stuff.

Hope Terry is enjoying her cruise. 
@dickhutchings, you alright? Haven't heard from you lately. :vs_worry: 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey Susan. Yeah I've been kind of busy lately and I'm still working on my sailboat painting when I can. It's that time of year for us homeowners to start sprucing our yards. I hate it!!! I hope to be done with it in a few years and living in campgrounds around the country! Yes, no more lawn mowing, maybe a little raking.


I got the money to buy the camper I was looking at with enough extra to replace all tires and anything else that we might find. I'll be picking it up either tonight or tomorrow night. We have our tickets for the annual Grey Fox bluegrass festival in upstate NY in July!!!! Double yay! We have reservations at a state campground with our kids on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

We are dealing with flooding again in my corner of the world.

It might be a good day to make a big pot of soup.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Cricket VS ...that sucks :unhappy::unhappy:
@dickhutchings ...I know what you mean about yard maintenance. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't rain, so our lawn guy can come mow. Looks like a forest! This new home came with a lot of flower beds and bushes, but so far I haven't been motivated. This back pain is starting to really annoy me.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

@dickhutchings, busy can be good. I am excited for you about the camper! Enjoy your maiden voyage. 

What part of Texas are you in @Cricket VS? Are you flooding, or just your area?

So bad to deal with back pain leighann, I definitely sympathize.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all found this section and since I don't have anything interesting to say about today I thought I would mention our best friends whom we go on holiday with had a caravan and just sold it and bought a static caravan with three bedrooms all ensuite and have invited us for the weekend Friday, in 3 weeks we are off to Cyprus with them for a week, I tell you all I need it, I work as a gardener and handyman for a big estate, there used to be 4 gardeners and 3 handymen now there is just me.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great friends Ken! Keep them. :biggrin: Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all just wondered do any of you think your parents somewhat wasted their lives. My dad was at 14 studying a level art and maths, his teachers said he was a budding genius, whatever he did he excelled at but he seemed to get bored quickly, I studied the piano, I can't remember what the grade was but he was one stage away from concert pianist standard and gave up, the one thing he stuck at was art (he was amazing) he got a job as an accountant and lost it after 5 yrs (apparently for 4.5 yrs he had been ripping them off got ill, so someone took over and discovered discrepancys so after investigation he got caught he was such a nice guy they let him pay it off in installments. Long story short he was an alcoholic and was pinching the money for drink. I can run rings round him with maths now (this from someone who if you asked him any maths problem he would give the answer before you could get it on a calculator)he can't draw at all, I wish I had half the brains he had, I would be a millionaire. Don't get me wrong I love my dad I just think what a waste. My granddad job was to paint the pictures you see on biscuits or chocolate boxes when he retired he was given several of his original pics, my dad sold them for drink, but I think that's where his talent came from. I just think what a waste.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I know that if my mom could have done things over, she has said she would have went to college. Otherwise...my mom is pretty awesome. 
Now my birth father...not really even worth typing about. My stepdad raised me from 4 on, so to me, he was really my dad.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry can't seem to edit it re read it and where it says I studied the piano it should read he, I know what you mean leighann I bought up my stepchildren from 12 and 14 my stepson served his real dad in a shop when he was working between uni and his dad didn't recognise his own son, he was a real waste of space, they both call me Pa and I call them son and daughter my sons child (she's 2 1/2 ) and gorgeous and calls me grandpa in the sixteen years I've been with my missus their dad has never written, phoned or tried in anyway to contact his kids, and they are 2 wonderful people she is now head of history and she is cabin crew manager.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll tell you one thing, I hate the predictive text on this tablet, where is says she is head of history it should say he.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello! :vs_wave:

Day two of work. It is always intimidating at first but then you settle in. 

Started my challenge picture last night, a lot of detail in this one, a totally new subject for me, we'll see how it goes. :smile:
@leighann, how did it go with your doctor visit? Sorry I did not ask sooner.

To answer your question Ken, I don't believe my parents waisted their lives. Daddy was a plumber, HVAC man, and a very good one. Mom was a stay at home mother, and a very good one. Where they perfect? a resounding no! Did they do the best they could with what they had? a resounding yes! My father however, was convinced that his life was a total waist, I can only blame generational expectations for his sentiment.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey Folks, I'm not on the cruise yet. We leave on Saturday 4/23.

I spent the weekend in Branson MO with my granddaughter Athena and had a fantastic time.

I love the theme of the next challenge but I won't be able to start on the painting until after the cruise. Have we decided to leave the challenges open indefinitely?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have an idea. @dickhutchings , @Bushcraftonfire , or @Cricket VS -- one of you could create an "Announcement" that says all members are welcome to join us in our Chat thread and our Challenge threads.

If you look at the top of all the forums there is an Announcement that Chanda put up saying Spam will not be tolerated. Doing this will be like an advertisement in each category to join us in chat and challenge.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea to me Terry. So glad you had fun, grandchildren are the best! :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I managed to find it without an announcement, some people are shy, and some people plain just don't want to chat.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

kpnuts said:


> I managed to find it without an announcement, some people are shy, and some people plain just don't want to chat.


I'm with you on this. If someone wants to join our reindeer games, they'll figure it out. It's not that hard. On the other hand, I like Terry's idea about the sticky above the forums. It wouldn't hurt and it might just encourage someone to join in.

I really need to learn to take a stand now and then:wink:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Brilliant idea @Terry Curley!!! I knew there had to be a way for all members to join in if they want to. Not everyone hits the "new posts" tab like I do. Lol


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Susan Mulno my doctors visit went fine, no diabetes, but she didn't seem to be concerned about anything. I am still concerned about the drooling...something like that doesn't just start without a cause. 

In good news, I may have a neurosurgeon appt soon. It's only taken since December :surprise: Since I hurt my back yet again yesterday, I can't wait to see someone. 

I haven't started my challenge piece yet...I haven't found the right pictures, and I haven't decided on a medium yet.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am glad nothing serious is troubling you @leighann, and good news on the surgeon. I don't know your age but it is not unheard of for a slight drool to develop as we get older.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Susan Mulno I am 48 going on 30 :biggrin: I just don't want to believe I'm pushing 50.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

leighann said:


> @Susan Mulno I am 48 going on 30 :biggrin: I just don't want to believe I'm pushing 50.


I jumped the 50 hurdle several years ago, I think things are much better (personally) than in my younger years. I am actually enjoying my 50s! :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes I burnt that bridge ages ago, I look and sometimes feel 100 .


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Cricket VS are u posting all this new stuff because we have so many new members, or have we all been boo-booing?? :wink:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

leighann said:


> @Cricket VS are u posting all this new stuff because we have so many new members, or have we all been boo-booing?? :wink:


Hahahaha! :biggrin:

Y'all are amazing 99.99% of the time with no issues. I am just getting all my ducks in a row for preventative purposes. 

These are the same rules (with a few changes) that I use in most of the communities that I manage.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

After a storm moved through earlier today, the sun is finally shining. 

I think I will grab a cup of coffee and just enjoy the view for a bit. :smile:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all off tomorrow for a weekend at our friends new static caravan in Hunstanton, be nice to get away and breathe some fresh sea air.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Have fun Ken!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I was a fan any way. Prince we be seeing you on the other side.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

There seem to be so many going this year.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Cricket! 
Worked today but got out early. I am hoping to work on my tulips some more, we'll see......


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm doing some last minute packing. We are leaving on our cruise tomorrow morning. I can't believe it's tomorrow, we booked this cruise over a year ago and the time went so fast.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm on another trip 2 Pennsylvania to visit my daughter won't be doing any painting for a while at least till Monday


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Both of you be safe and have fun!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Everyone b safe this weekend!! 
@TerryCurley ...have fun!!! Try to see everything through a painters eyes, instead of a tourist. :smile:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all we're at Hunstanton with friends today


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Going to the Poconos for the first time in my life today. I'm excited an I will be looking through painters eyes. Future visits will be in the RV and my daughter can come camping with us.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's great Dick, "Looking through painter's eyes"

Artists do look at things differently. All the years I didn't draw I lost most of that, (not all) but it is back full force! :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all well whilst visiting our friends new static caravan in Hunstanton I checked out the local model shop and couldn't resist these two(the jet engine is a new one for me, never tried anything like it before)


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm feeling so overwhelmed, and I don't know why, it's not like I'm making any money from my art. Just me being nutty.

One thing I do need to know. I am wanting to do two canvas' with a simple pale gray watercolor base, then the rest will be a different medium. I want a cool gray...blue based. What color do I need to buy to get this gray? @Bushcraftonfire you out there? 

In other news...I'm having the hardest time getting an appointment for a neurosurgeon. My referral is complete, and my doctor's office has sent the paperwork at least twice, but their office is huge and busy, and I'm starting to get very frustrated. :splat:

My pain has elevated, and I just want to see someone. :devil:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So sorry about your pain. I can certainly empathize, it is not my back but my shoulder. So far I have been able to avoid the doctor but I don't know how long that will last.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel for you leighann, sometimes it makes you wonder if they realise they are dealing with a human being in pain and not just a piece of paper.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Have a ridiculously amazing day! :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

A gorgeous day in Indiana! 77° and sunny with a nice breeze. 

Getting used to things at work. :laugh: Hopefully I can work more on my tulips, time is flying! Perhaps I should have chosen an easier piece?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

We are having beautiful mornings, but it is starting to heat up during the mid-day. 

I contacted the neurosurgeon again this morning, and threw enough of a fit, I now have an appt. Yay me!! Never underestimate a woman on the edge. :becca:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Leigh Ann, I hope you feel better.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I love your work leighann it is so intricate and beautiful, an now I've discovered it's smaller than I thought, I find it amazing, you are one very talented lady.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Thank you @kpnuts :smile: You are very kind. 
Not all of my pieces are that small, I use 9x12 and 7x10 pads the most.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

The smell of coffee in the morning makes me smile...


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You're not alone. My wife's night shirt says "Wake up, get coffee, be happy!".


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> The smell of coffee in the morning makes me smile...


And the afternoon and the evening and late night! :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Never been a coffee drinker...don't even like the smell of it. I do the Dew. :biggrin: 

Off to mom's tomorrow...will make for a long day, but the visit is nice.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

leighann said:


> Never been a coffee drinker...don't even like the smell of it.


:surprise: :surprise: :surprise:?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm in a funk. Have been for a couple of days. Haven't drawn a thing. :unhappy:

Today, while I was 80 miles away at my moms, the hubby fell and probably broke his wrist...again. He tells me on the phone he wants to wait until tomorrow to go to the local VA to have it looked at, and I get home and his forearm is swollen from mid forearm to the middle of his hand. I may really hurt this man one day. :vs_smirk: 

Hope everyone enjoys a better Friday than I will probably have. :wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh goodness Leighann! Too bad about the hubby's injury, I hope it heals well.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm always breaking things, feel sorry for your hubby, hopefully you won't have to wait too long to get it mended.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TGIF! This place is already busy and it isn't officially open yet.

I have a bunch of new bird photos, my bird feeder has been busy here. I was thinking I should set up a "Photography" album, I have some really great shots, if I do say so myself. :biggrin:

Hope everyone has a phenomenally great day!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Susan Mulno a photography album would be fun. I love taking pics!


----------

